# Cheetahmen II Bug Fix v2.1



## Another World (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheetahman II is notorious for being unwinnable. The game is full of glitches, one which causes the player to be unable to advance to the final 2 levels. This hack fixes the major bugs allowing the user to complete the game without issue.






 Download


----------



## penance (Aug 1, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> This hack fixes the major bugs allowing the user to complete the game without issue.



But why would you want to?


----------



## Snailface (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol, this game looks like a mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kotaku thinks it's the worst game ever made even. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://kotaku.com/316014/worst-nes-game-ev...awesomest-music

[youtube]0H2QpaHjO-Q[/youtube]
I swear I've heard that music before -- can't remember the game though.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 1, 2011)

penance said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the feel of beating one of the most awful NES games to date, it got it's fame for being that, and it being a sequel of one of the 52 crappy games on Action 52


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 1, 2011)

I recall AVGN making a vid about this one, i stand fair away from it bug fixed or not.. still, nice some people been working on getting it completable.. I guess


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 1, 2011)

This is ACTUALLY really awesome. Everytime I have turned on my Powerpak to play this sucker I have been super sad that the game ends after I beat the Gorilla. T_T

NOW I can finally ACTUALLY complete the game!


----------



## tatripp (Aug 1, 2011)

how do you release a game that cannot be beaten? ay ay ay


----------



## indask8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I swear I've heard that music before -- can't remember the game though.



The game that music come from... is Cheetahmen, this game is known to be possibly the worst Nes game ever but with (one of) the best music, and it became a sort of meme in japan with many people remixing/reusing that music.


----------



## HtheB (Aug 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I swear I've heard that music before -- can't remember the game though.



I'm very sure that you head this music on the "cat mario" (syobon action) game.
A game where you play as a white cat, parodying the mario games.


----------



## Killermech (Aug 1, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I swear I've heard that music before -- can't remember the game though.



[youtube]NM5QSk2mCe8[/youtube]

Starts at 0:48 in the cheetah video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]0H2QpaHjO-Q[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

[youtube]nsGDqBviJ0o[/youtube]
Here's a better one, though they  really don't sound alike, they just sound good together.

Either, this is good, I've played Cheetahmen at least 20 times and only beaten it once thanks to save states and 2.0, but I can tell you that this game is nigh on awful.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 1, 2011)

FUCK YES FINALLY!


----------



## minoplis (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news, such an "amazing" game deserves to be finished. The problem is that I still can't get past the first stage. I've seen videos with people making that infinite jump bug, but I don't know how to pull this off.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 1, 2011)

haha great!!!!
someone should fix the bugs in Action 52 too. I really want to play "Alfredo", also known as "Alfred n the Fettuc"


----------



## JonthanD (Aug 2, 2011)

tatripp said:
			
		

> how do you release a game that cannot be beaten? ay ay ay



It's not the only time it has happened, I still have an Atari 7800 with one of the games being Impossible Mission.... The irony is not lost on me. 

I used to curse under my breath at that game for fear my mom would over hear me. I loved playing the game and really did like it, but not being able to complete it was painful, only years later did I find out that the game was bugged.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 2, 2011)

tatripp said:
			
		

> how do you release a game that cannot be beaten? ay ay ay


It was never released. Those carts that are floating around, those are prototype carts.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> [youtube]nsGDqBviJ0o[/youtube]
> Here's a better one, though they  really don't sound alike, they just sound good together.
> 
> Either, this is good, I've played Cheetahmen at least 20 times and only beaten it once thanks to save states and 2.0, but I can tell you that this game is nigh on awful.



Oh god...they do sound good together.

Now I cant get it out of my head...thanks..


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Aug 2, 2011)

[youtube]GGo-iH1GMpg[/youtube]
Cheetahmen, we are the cheetahmen~

Never played this game before.
Nor do I want to. But it'll be interesting to see the last 2 levels.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 2, 2011)

I made a vow to beat this game on my NES with no cheats, savestates, etc.

and I FINALLY did. This game... is an ABOMINATION. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But since I am stupid and LOOOVE torturing myself with shitty games, this patch will finally allow me to settle the score I have with this game, for real. ONCE. AND FOR ALL.


----------



## penance (Aug 2, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> penance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what the game is. That only begs the question further: Why? Why? For the love of God, Why?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

MASOCHISTIC GAMERS


----------



## Snailface (Sep 3, 2011)

lol
Look what I found.
This is almost as badly produced as the game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Almost.
[youtube]SWXOQD-VAmY[/youtube]


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm surprised Action 52 got a commercial, that shit should have never been released.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 3, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised Action 52 got a commercial, that shit should have never been released.


The uploader claims the commercial was never released -- too bad for some people the $200 bugware compilation it advertised, was.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 4, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> lol
> Look what I found.
> This is almost as badly produced as the game.
> 
> ...


That just made my new temporary signature.


----------

